# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  da li reciklirate?

## ZIMA

Da li reciklirate? Da li recikliraju vaši susjedi i poznanici? MM i ja smo znali skupljati u gepeku auta plastične boce,staklo, papir i sl i onda ih odložiti u namjenske kontejnere još dok su bili rijetki. Čim bi negdje išli s autom našli bi kontejnre i ispraznili gepek. Ali čini nam se da spadamo u ekološki ' puknutu' manjinu. Čak i sada kad kontejnera ima puno i kad se vraća novac za staklenu i plastičnu ambalažu čini mi se da si skoro nitko ne da truda da što manje smeća završi na deponiju umjesto reciklirano. 


Ne znam da li znate ali jedan restoran ili pizzerija plaćaju ćistoći isto po kvadratu kao i obični građani a njihova dnevna količina smeća se mjeri u kontejnerima a ne vrećicama. Što je najbolje - sigurno 90 % njihovog otpada je razgradivo.

Onda? Da li reciklirate? A vaši poznanici? Mislite li da su današnja djeca i mladež dovoljno ekološki educirana i svjesna ili su još gori od nas?

----------


## gitulja

prestala sam kad su iz kvarta nestali svi kontejneri za plastiku. Stakla i papira nemam puno, ali ih odnesem u odgovarajući kontejner. Prošlo ljeto sam bila u Šilu i oduševilo me što imaju postavljene kante za bio otpad, plastiku, staklo, papir i metal, sve lijepo jedno kraj drugog. Čekam da se Zagreb ugleda na to.

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Recikliram, godinama. Plastične i staklene boce predajem u obližnjem dućanu, a papir i staklene tegle nosim do kontejnera. 

Pitanje: gdje reciklirati plastične boce od npr. deterdženta, omekšivača i sl.? U dućanu ih ne žele primiti, a žutih kontejnera za plastiku više nema.

----------


## ZIMA

Da, žutih kontejnera više nema i to mislim uglavnom zato što su ih ljudi porazbijali pa ih je onda čistoća maknula. Jedan je još bio kraj trešnjevačkog placa do prije mjesec dana ali ni njega više nema. Porazbijat će ih opet ako ih se stavi osim ako ne budu namjenjeni samo za plastiku bez povratne naknade.

----------


## litala

recikliram od kad znam za sebe  :Smile:  s vremenom - sve kvalitetnije i uspjesnije  :Smile: 


djeca su nam isto "nabazdarena" na recikliranje. prijatelji i poznanici i obitelj - kako tko... neki nas dozivljavaju kao frikove, neki od nas pokupe koji tip, neki su ko i mi (ili jos i bolji)...

----------


## MGrubi

ne recikliram papir (možda kao potpala), ni plastiku , ni metal .. ništa
u mojoj selendri nemam mogućnosti odlaganja u odvojene kontenjere

jedino što recikliram je organski otpad za kompost

----------


## mali karlo

papir odlažemo u one kontejnere za papir, a plastične boce vratimo  imamo ih dosta jer pijemo stalno janu pa ih se nakupi.
One plastične od sladoleda čuvam i onda ako mi ostane hrane koja je ok a da je ne bacim u smeće stavim je u tu posudu i ostavim pokraj kante od smeća pa si netko uvijek uzme, tako radim i sa kruhom.

----------


## gitulja

ja plastičnih boca imam tako malo (nije opravdavanje za nerecikliranje) a i neki dućan koji ih prima nazad nije mi baš blizu. Kupujem samo mlijeko u plastičnim bocama i to samo za kavu. Jedino se skupi više plastičnih boca koje su nepovratne, a s njima stvarno ne znam što bi.

----------


## Stijena

obavezno plastične i staklene boce, papir nažalost ne iako uopće ne bi trebao biti neki problem - kontejner mi je pod balkonom - čista lijenost.

Najvećim svojim grijehom smatram plastične vrećice koje doduše ne bacam ni u smeće, nego ih skupljam doma ko da će mi jednog dana spasit život  :Grin:

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

samo plastične boce. staklene ne koristimo puno.
u mojoj blizini nema odvojenih kontejnera.

sjećam se kad sam bila mala da mi je garaža bila puna zavezanih snopova novina( koje su se u dobra stara vremena svakodnevno kupovale ) i mislim jednom godišnje da bi to netko došao pokupiti. ne sjećam se dobro.
mene zanima gdje sa elektonikom - mobitelima, starim kućnim aparatima? a stari ljekovi idu a apoteku?

----------


## gitulja

da stvarno, šta radite s plastičnim vrećicama?

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

a kad sam bila na faksu ti kontejneri su mi bili ispred zgrade i jednom, dvaput mjesečno u sred noći bi bacala 20tak staklenih boca !!! 

Da susjedi ne vide koliko se troši, a 
trošilo se puno   :Laughing:

----------


## ZIMA

> obavezno plastične i staklene boce, papir nažalost ne iako uopće ne bi trebao biti neki problem - kontejner mi je pod balkonom - čista lijenost


Mislim da je više stvar navike nego lijenosti jer je često uloženi trud minimalan. Recimo nama doma na polici stolića u dnevnoj stoje sve novine,časopisi, reklame. Kada brišem prašinu proberem ono što je za baciti i stavim kraj ulaznih vratiju. Kad netko izlazi iz stana pokupi to sa sobom i baci u kontejner koji je malo dalje od zgrade. vrijeme posla - 5 min ako i toliko jer bi ionako to morala probrati da bacim a kontejner mi je često usput.

----------


## koryanshea

> da stvarno, šta radite s plastičnim vrećicama?


kao vrecice za smece u manjim kosevima po kuci (wc, soba...)
za smanjivanje entropije pri kuhanju  :Smile:  tj jednu si namjestim na radnu povrsinu i sve otpatke bacam u nju dok radim, pa na kraju sve u kantu

ali njih uvijek vise ulazi u kucu nego sto se stigne tako potrosit, pa evo jedna zgodna ideja za ubit cijelu zalihu  :Smile:  (evo i malo drugacije)

----------


## ZIMA

> da stvarno, šta radite s plastičnim vrećicama?


Kod nas ih nažalost ne možeš nigdje odložiti ali možeš smanjiti upotrebu tako da one jače i deblje koristiš više puta umjesto da svaki put uzmeš druge u trgovini. kod mene su dvije uvijek u torbici i četiti-pet složenih u maleckoj vrećici u autu. One srednje završe kao vreće za smeće a malene mi dobro dođu za spremiti sitnice kada negdje putujem. Nema dobrog rješenja ali ovo bi moglo možda biti polovično.

----------


## koryanshea

naravno, ponovno koristenje cvrscih vrecica.

pomaze i prevencija  :Smile:  jer u ducanu ce ti uvalit vrecicu za dva artikla koji stanu u dzep ili torbu pa samo na vrijeme treba rec necu frecicu  :Smile: 
mene nerviraju vrecice iz ljekarni (kad se ne uspijem dovoljno brzo obranit od  njih  :Smile: ) jer su premale za ista korisno... osim ovo pletenje  :Smile:

----------


## Amalthea

He he... ja u zadnje vrijeme ubijam jadne blagajnice koje se polome da s jedne vrećice očitaju po deset bar-kodova.

A u vrećici - jedan patliđan, jedna tikvica, jedna paprika, jedan komorač, jedna brokula...   :Laughing:  

(Zamislite da za sve to uzimam posebnu vrećicu)  :/

----------


## Stijena

> gitulja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> da stvarno, šta radite s plastičnim vrećicama?
> 
> 
> kao vrecice za smece u manjim kosevima po kuci (wc, soba...)


i ja to radim, ali ne smatram to nekom najboljom idejom jer ipak na kraju završe u običnom smeću :/

----------


## Amalthea

*koryanshea* hvala na odličnom linku!

Mislim da ću si napraviti i ja jednu takvu zaštrikanu za šoping.
Zapravo, kad bolje razmislim, možda imam vrećica i za tri-četiri!   :Embarassed:

----------


## kloklo

Ja, kao i ZIMA imam mjesto u hodniku kod izlaznih vrata na koje već automatski odlažem sve papirnato smeće i samo poberem na izlasku iz stana. 
Plastične i staklene flaše držim u šupici na terasi i kad se skupi puna vreća poklonim ih jednom starčeku koji živi od toga. On je jadan toliko star, da mi opće nije jasno kak ima snage uopće kopat po smeću, ali sila boga ne moli i kaj će jadan. pa mu onda barem olakšam da za tih mojih 20-ak komada ne mora ronit po kontejneru nego mu ih predam u ruke   :Smile:  

Baterije skupljam u posebnu kutijicu i odnesem povremeno u Konzum di ima onaj mali sandučić za to, a za stare ljekove postoje zelene kante u ljekarnama.

U dućan obično idem s mojim crvenim cekerom i torbom na kotačima, tako da smanjujem na minimum uvaljene vrećice. A nekidan sam ušla u nepoznati dućan i kad sam odbila vrećicu s obrazloženjem da ćemo tako poštedjeti majčicu Zemlju barem jedne nerazgradive napasti, prodavačica je upravo neopisivo iznervirano i prezirno zakolutala očima i promrmljala: Pih, vi ste ko i moj sin, mislite da možete promijeniti svijet   :Rolling Eyes:  
Rekoh: Da, mislim da smo vaš sin i ja u pravu i da će nas biti tako čvrknutih sve više, a vas skeptičnih sve manje  :Saint:

----------


## jadranka605

Tek sada kad sam pročitala tekst na portalu vidim koliko sam neuka kad je o recikliranju rijeć   :Embarassed:  
Ubuduće ću se sigurno više truditi.

----------


## ZIMA

> Tek sada kad sam pročitala tekst na portalu vidim koliko sam neuka kad je o recikliranju rijeć   
> Ubuduće ću se sigurno više truditi.


kao što sam prije rekla - ne treba puno truda. Samo nešto malo na početku da neke stvari malo drugačije organiziraš i da promijeniš neke navike. Kasnije shvatiš da ti ne treba nešto posebno truda i vremena a dobroga napraviš puno.

----------


## anchi pp

Obavezno recikliram sve što se može. Plastičnu ambalažu koja se ne vraća skupljam mjesecima, pa kad naiđem na neki kontejner onda ubacim unutra. Mada najčešće odmah to i ispadne van jer kontejner bude razvaljen   :Evil or Very Mad:   .

Papire i staklo u odgovarajući kontejner, plastične vrećice za ponovnu kupovinu ili smeće, a kad ih ima više nego ih se uspijem riješiti onda u reciklažno dvorište.

I tako već godina. Primjetila sam da sam utjecala na svoje ukućane i prijatelje jer i oni već to isto rade.

----------


## Hermione

Pozdrav svima,

mi smo jedna prava reciklirajuća družina.
 Recikliramo što god znamo da se reciklirati može. MM je puno pedantniji od mene   :Razz:   jer ja ponekad, priznajem, kad me uhvati žuta minuta pospremanja stana - sve živo nabacam na jednu hrpu. E tu onda uskaču klinci. Od njih tada dobijem pravu "jezikovu juhu" o očuvanju Zemlje i zaštiti okoliša. naravno, umrem od srama i razvrstavam hrpetinu. U dućan idemo s platnenom vrećicom, špeceraj vozimo u kolicima do auta, a onda u kartonske kutije - tako da smo upotrebu plastičnih vrećica sveli na minimum. 
Baterije nosimo u Konzum, plastične i staklene boce skupljamo u šupi, a njihovo odvoženje je pravi ritual našim dečkima: V.(10 god), N.(7god) i M.(3 god) - skupljene kune odmah potroše na sladoled.

----------


## kinder

Recikliram sve , PET u trgovinu, papir u kontejner

----------


## VIPmama

I mi recikliramo, sve što se da, plastične posudice od abc sira i jogurta, isto perem pa nosimo u vrtić u kojem ih iskoriste za igru, nakon toga ih bacaju u kontejner za plastiku koji, uz onaj za papir i staklo, imaju u hodniku  :Smile:

----------


## Asimon

recikliramo samo povratne boce   :Embarassed:  
i to zato jer nemamo nigdje u blizini kontejnere za papir i plastiku.

ponosna sam što sve manje koristimo jednokratne baterije. Kupili smo nekoliko kompleta baterija za punjenje i potrpali ih u sve što baterije koristi. 
Samo sad ne znam gdje se mogu odložiti potrošene jednokratne baterije? Imam ih doma spremljene, a tako mi ih je žao baciti u smeće...

----------


## ZIMA

> Samo sad ne znam gdje se mogu odložiti potrošene jednokratne baterije? Imam ih doma spremljene, a tako mi ih je žao baciti u smeće...


Jednokratne baterije možeš odložiti u Konzumu sigurno a mislim da ih ima i u  Mercatoru. Inače sam prvu kutiju za odložiti stare baterije vidjela prije nekoliko godina u jednom foto studiu pa mislim da neki i danas to imaju.

----------


## emily

recikliram godinama - plastika, papir, staklo (naucila od mame i tate, prenijela na MM-a i klince)

jedino me muci organski otpad :/  (kad bih mogla organizirati neki prirucni kompost na balkonu....)

----------


## MamaRibice

> jedino me muci organski otpad :/  (kad bih mogla organizirati neki prirucni kompost na balkonu....)


Kompostirati mozes i u stanu i na balkonu. Progooglaj, svasta se nadje  :Smile: 
Evo npr. drvenih sanduka za kompostiranje u stanu. Nisam probala, ali zvuci zanimljivo.

----------


## vještičica

Upražnjavamo sva tri R koliko smo u prilici.
*Recycle* - kod nas nema odvojenih kontejnera, pa svo smeće ide zajedno. Da ima ne bi mi bilo preteško razdvajati. Naročito me srce boli što nema onih za staklo i aluminijum :šmrc: jer gledam kako iz obližnjeg kafića svako veče istresaju gomile i gomile flaša, flašica i limenki...
Ali zato recikliram odjeću  :Grin:  od starog-novo, prepletem, isheklam, sašijem, gomilu otpada smanjim, a ima i neke koristi zar ne  :Wink:  
*Reduce* - plastične vrećice u trgovini uzimam samo kad moram, u kupovinu idem sa ruksakom  :Smile:  S obzirom da ih se i pored toga nakupi ohoho, prestala sam kupovati namjenske kese za smeće, zbavila mikromini kantu i koristim ponovo dućanske vrećica kao vrećice za smeće. I ja kao koryanshea koristim vrećice za "smanjivanje entropije u kuhinji"  :Wink:  Ako postoji, uvijek kupujem deterdžente u vrećici - nadopune, ne uzimam ponovo u flaši. I, da, ne koristimo jednokratne pelene  :Grin: 
*Reuse* - sve staklene tegle su u stalnoj ponovnoj upotrebi (kuham zimnicu), isto tako i kutije od namirnica - sladoleda, smrznutog voća, abc sira... Uvijek uhvatim vodu od pranja bijelog veša i u njoj operem još nešto. Vrećice od mlijeka i jogurta koristim kao "saksije" za pikirane sadnice za vrt...
Ima toga još, a ja sam već odužila post  :Embarassed:  Inače, moja mama sve ovo skupa zove "korištenje unutrašnjih rezervi"  :Wink:

----------


## koryanshea

> *Reuse* - sve staklene tegle


ih! to sam skroz zaboravila.
svako "smeće" prvo gledam čemu bi moglo poslužit, duboko mi usađeno to da je razne stvari šteta bacit. kad sam vidila svoju ~sveki kako mrtva-ladna baca praznu teglu u kantu za smece bila sam vako: :shock: mislim da to nikad prije nisam vidila!
sve tegle i staklene boce automatski cuvam za domaće ajvare, pekmeze, sataraše, vino, zesticu  :Grin: 

muce me doduse one minijaturne teglice od hotelskih dzemova - sta s njima?

----------


## ivarica

ja se trudim sva 4 R provoditi ali neki dan me nesto umorilo, skuzila sam da je ustvari najneobnovljiviji izvor kojeg trosim svakodnevno - *vrijeme* i da postoje valjda i laksi i opusteniji nacini za smanjiti svoj otisak co2 nego oni koje ja radim

imam osjecaj da mm to radi s vise mjere i vise ucinka

jel imate i vi nekad takav dojam?

da ste zaglibile?

----------


## Dragonfly

Kad je dobra priprema, nije puno posla. Doduše, imam sreću što su pred zgradom kontejneri za papir, staklo i limenke. Bilo bi puno teže da imam tri dana jahanja do njih.

U špajzi imam 4 košare;
jedna za plastične boce, jedna za staklo, jedna za papir i jedna za plastične vrečice. Imam i još jednu malu kutiju za baterije. 
Dućan mi je pred nosom pa uzmem boce i baterije kad ih se nakupi. 

U staklene tegle stavljam rižu, tjesteninu i sve ostalo što mi padne napamet, a pakiranje bacim u pripadajuću košaru.
Jedino ne radim kompost.

I plastične vrečice se mogu reciklirati, ali taj kontejner imaju samo u reciklažnim dvorištima, pa s njima čekam da se nakupe, stavim u auto i iskipam. Iako, ovi linkovi su jako zanimljivi, pa mislim da ću i ja napravit torbu za plac. Hvala Kory  :Kiss:

----------


## petarpan

Recikliram na način plastične boce,limenke, papir i sl. ostavljam pred vrata gdje ih svaki dan uzme jedna potrebita gospođa i time se financira...njoj dobro dođe svaka kuna i malo si poboljša penziju, a ja se bolje osjećam jer sam ljenguza negdje nosit, a ipak nije završilo na jakuševcu

----------


## Lapis

ja bih rado takvu gospođu...

trenutno mi je balkon skladište PET ambalaže, i svako toliko poludim zbog tog pa mm odveze dio po dio. ali još nismo uspjeli doći do toga da imam manje od dvije crne vreće na balkonu. znalo ih je biti i 6-7.   :Mad: 

tako bih rado nazad one žute kontejnere, živcira me ovo, prije sam nosila svaki dan i mir u kući.
ali naš najveći problem su one 5l od vode.

----------


## koryanshea

lapis 99% sam sigurna da postoji netko tko ce te boce pokupit i prodat, ako ih ti ostavis vani pokraj kontejnera.

ja zivim malo daleko od civilizacije i nema obicnih kontejnera u radijusu 500m, kamoli ovih za reciklazu  :Sad:

----------


## MartinaK

Sve recikliramo koliko god je moguće! Od kad su stavili prve kontejnere. Prije petnajstek godina.

Hvala za super link o pletenju vrećica. 

Ja inače baš započinjem posao sa vrećicama koje bi mogle lijepo zamijeniti plastične i baš sam jako hepi zato!

----------


## Rene2

PET i staklo odvozimo u lokalni dućkas koji otkupljuje.
Staklenke od zimnice uredno operem u perilici i nosim mojoj mami koja nam onda te staklenke vrati napunjene (ciklom, ajvarom, pekmezom  :Mljac:   taj dio reciklaže mi se najviše sviđa),
Organski otpad ne bacam u smeće, nego na kraju bašće imam kompostište tako da se svi leftoveri, ljuske od jabuka, krumpira, banane i sl. vraćaju mom vrtu.

Papir (a imaaaaaa ga) odnosimo u Reinu školu. Ondje se svaki petak skuplja stari papir od 10-16 sati. Onda razred koji u mjesecu skupi najviše papira dobije nagradni jednodnevni izlet i sl.
Mislim da je to predivno za djecu.

Svaki višak vode od nekakvog pranja (bez deterdženta) ne ide u slivnik nego se polije loza ili cvijeće.

Za dućan pretežno koristim platnene vrećice, imam ih nekoliko reklamnih, a najdraža mi je tamno zelena koju sam dobila sa uljem, jer se može sklopiti kao novčanik, pa mi bez problema uvijek stane u torbu.

Na tržnicu nosim košaru i svoje kutije od jaja, jer mi ide na živce kako su bakice naoružane onim tankim šuškavim najlon vrećicama.



I jedan savjet od mene: poderane i iznošene najlon čarape iskoristite za pranje automobila. Izvrsno skidaju zalijepljene mušice i ptičji izmet, a ne grebu (poput onih poliuretanskih spužvica s abrazivom).
Eh da, još sam se sjetila da Reine raznobojne najlonke (poderane) nosimo u vrtić, gdje tete od toga prave razne lutkice koje onda poklanjaju djeci za rođendan. Moja Rea im tako za uspomenu iz vrtića jednu prekrasnu gusjenicu i papigu.

----------


## leonisa

mene je odusevio u novom kvartu kontejner za tetrapak, no iako pored njega ima ogromni za kartonske kutije i papir (union je tamo), ovaj je prekrcat papirom....kad se to uopce prazni?
sta mi vrijedi sto ja skupim 12 tetrapaka od mlijeka a kontejner pun danima....  :Sad:  

dok sam zivjela sa starcima reciklirao se papir i staklo.
sad ne citamo novine, letci ako dodju zavrse u onoj kartonskoj kutiji predvidjenoj za to,  i jedini papir koji imamo su maramice, papirnate rolne, wc papir i racuni  :Grin:  i na zalost zavrse u zajednickom smecu.
staklenke- flase, idu za sok od paradajza babi, a ako nitko nece ostale staklenke, idu u kontejner za staklo.

zao mi je jedino ako se pojavi koja plasticna boca u mjesec dana, ili jedna limenka u mjesec dana, pa ona zbog lijenosti (da samo nju nosam) i nedostatka prostora (najradje bi kad bi imala mjesta za 5 kanta, ali imam za jednu i nesto malo za sastrane skupljati) zavrse u zajednickom.

----------


## morena24

ja se sad definitivno pokusavam rjesiti plasticnih vrecica. odlucila sam ne uzimati ih vise u trgovinama, ali sad se javio problem

kuda bacati smece? ako bacim u vrecice nisam nista napravila, opet zavrse u smecu! ima tko kakav prijedlog?

i jos jedno pitanje ako je netko iz zapresica...ima li tu igdje tih eko otoka?

----------


## Lapis

> lapis 99% sam sigurna da postoji netko tko ce te boce pokupit i prodat, ako ih ti ostavis vani pokraj kontejnera.


to radi moja mama, njoj su kontejneri na ulici

meni su u zaključanoj prostoriji unutar ulaza

----------


## makita

Gdje je tekst na portalu :? 

Reciklirati se trudim, ne uvijek uspješno. Tražim način za olakati taj"posao".
Koma mi je imat doma nekoliko odlagališta smeća :/ ; tražim simpatična rješenja i želim imat kontejnere il bar listu gdje se nalaze kontejneri za koju vrst otpada

----------


## marta

Kod mene je to recikliranje prilicno neuredno. Vec danima imamo jednu ogromnu plavu vrecu od Deutcsheposta (dosle neke knjige s amazona u tome) do pola punu papira, nasred hodnika, nikako da odvezemo u kontejner. 
Ista takva u kuhinji, do pola puna plasticnih boca. 
Ide mi na zivce sta mi to zauzme prostor po kuci i sad razmisljam kako da o bolje organiziram. Nije mi nimalo tesko voziti to u kontejner, ali moram bolje organizirati prikupljanje.

----------


## Kanga

Odvajamo plasticne boce, papir i staklo, ostalo ide u istu vrecu. 
Najvise me smeta sto nemamo u blizini spremnik za bio-otpad (ima li to uopce gdje u ZG?), a toga se kod nas dosta skupi. Da imam vise prostora u stanu i vise vremena, mislim da bi napravila kucni kompost i jednom tjedno uzela lopatu i zakopala negdje u divljini.

----------


## yaya

> Najvise me smeta sto nemamo u blizini spremnik za bio-otpad (ima li to uopce gdje u ZG?), a toga se kod nas dosta skupi.


Imaš u reciklažnim dvorištima i zelenim otocima

----------


## macek

> ja se trudim sva 4 R provoditi ali neki dan me nesto umorilo, skuzila sam da je ustvari najneobnovljiviji izvor kojeg trosim svakodnevno - *vrijeme* i da postoje valjda i laksi i opusteniji nacini za smanjiti svoj otisak co2 nego oni koje ja radim
> 
> imam osjecaj da mm to radi s vise mjere i vise ucinka
> 
> jel imate i vi nekad takav dojam?
> 
> da ste zaglibile?


ja ne   :Grin:  , ali mm misli da jesam
a kako tm radi?

ja pakiranje od nečega rastavim na sastavne dijelove, ako je moguće, ali to mi je već automatski, i mislim da mi ne uzme puno vremena. a vrijeme bi ionako mogla općenito trošiti bolje, samo da sam organiziranija, ali to je već druga tema.
nekako mi je to sve skupa, odvajanje otpada, postala stvar navike

odvajam isto već godinama, sve što mogu - papir, staklo, flaše, plastiku, vrećice, metal, stiropor, baterije.. sreća je što živim relativno blizu reciklažnog dvorišta na kunišćaku, gdje primaju sve ovo i još koješta (ali ne bio otpad)
u jednom periodu dok sam još bila sa roditeljima, smo živjeli u kući, i tada smo odvajali i za kompost.

meni je fakat bed kad vidim koliko ljudi ne odvaja ama baš ništa. ni papir.

----------


## yaya

> sreća je što živim relativno blizu reciklažnog dvorišta na kunišćaku, gdje primaju sve ovo i još koješta (ali ne bio otpad)


Primaju zeleni otpad (granje, lišće, orezanu živicu...) ali ne otpad iz kuhinje. Bilo je nekoliko pokušaja postavljanja kontejnera ali to na žalost nikada nije zaživilo.

----------


## zhabica

> muce me doduse one minijaturne teglice od hotelskih dzemova - sta s njima?


za zacine? cajeve? ne znam koliko su male. 

mi obavezno skupljamo staklene tegle svih oblika i velicina jer mama radi zimnicu, sokove, marmelade, skuplja cajeve, zacine... pa joj uvik treba. 

ja u staklenkama u kuhinji drzim zacine, tjesteninu, grahorice (jecam, orzo, slanutak, lecu...), brasno, griz, puru, puno je urednije, nista mi se ne prosipa i ostane dosta dobro ocuvano, bolje nego kad stoji onako u nacetoj vrecici. 

plasticne vrecice maksimalno odbijam u ducanu, kad ih se skupi dam tati na selo ili svekijima a oni mi ih vrate pune povrca i ostalih dobara  dobra zamjena jel da?  :Grin:  

papira vec godinu dana skupljam i jos nisan skupila ni postenu kesu za odnit u kontejner za papri naime mi ne kupujemo novine/casopise... - citamo ih na netu ili kod svekija/susida. obicno jedne novine prodju najmanje 10ak ljudi. 

odjecu saljem dalje... 

ne pijemo (cesto) gazirana pica, rijetko se dogodi da se nadje nesto iz plasticne boce i bocu odnesemo svekijima jer u njima prodaju mliko. 

eto. to je ukratko.

----------


## zhabica

evo zanimljivosti. 

ja se vec ponadala kad san vidila naslov a ono   :Sad:

----------


## jurisnik

mi skupljamo boce koje vraćamo u dućan a u posebne kontejnre bacamo još papir, staklo, baterije, stare lijekove.
meni se čini da kod nas u kvartu ima još onih kontejnera za plastiku (nosila sam nešto prije tjedan-dva)

----------


## koryanshea

> za zacine? cajeve? ne znam koliko su male.


FAKAT male. ko one svjećice - lučice, pa malo vislje. mislim, unutra stane pekmeza za uz jedno pecivo  :Smile: 
dobra ideja za zacine  :Wink: 

evo jos jedna super ideja za recikliranje starih tkanina (posteljina, zavjese, traperice, t-shirtovi... ) ... slicno kao i za vrecice sve se izreze na trakice i onda je od toga super isplesti/isheklati tepihice! npr. za kupaonu, predsoblje... ma gdje god treba. nazalost ne mogu nac link na kojem su jako lijepo objasnili kako je najbolje spojiti te trakice bez vezanja  :Sad: 
al evo jedan primjer:
http://www.canadianliving.com/crafts...ug_crochet.php

----------


## koryanshea

nasla sam :D
spajanje traka u klupka
prekokrasan tepihić za kupaonu

----------


## Marna

Pridružujem se eko-osvještenoj ekipi! 8)

----------


## koryanshea

uhh... opet ja!
nasla sam jos jednu foru za najlonske vrecice! osim pletenja/heklanja, evo metoda kako sljepiti vrećice u komade koji se mogu šiti! na etsylabs
interesantan clanak s jos ideja za vrecice: craftzineu

----------


## Zvjerolina

vraćamo plastične boce u dućan i to je sve. prije sam baš pazila da odvajam smeće i nosim u posebne kontejnere ali me živcira što se ti kontejneri prazne valjda jednom godišnje   :Evil or Very Mad:  
najčešće se događalo da donesem recimo plastiku do kontejnera a on bude prenakrcan do te mjere da plastične boce vire van i nema teoretske šanse da ubaciš još jednu :/  i onda bude tako prepun tjednima i tjednima. S vremenom sam odustala i jednostavno bacim sve u običan kontejner.

----------


## yaya

> vraćamo plastične boce u dućan i to je sve. prije sam baš pazila da odvajam smeće i nosim u posebne kontejnere ali me živcira što se ti kontejneri prazne valjda jednom godišnje   
> najčešće se događalo da donesem recimo plastiku do kontejnera a on bude prenakrcan do te mjere da plastične boce vire van i nema teoretske šanse da ubaciš još jednu :/  i onda bude tako prepun tjednima i tjednima. S vremenom sam odustala i jednostavno bacim sve u običan kontejner.


Na svakom kontejneru bi trebao biti broj koncesionara koji te kontejnere i prazni. Ja nazovem kad je prepun i ubrzo ga isprazne.

----------


## Zvjerolina

vidiš, nisam se toga sjetila. a ovdje di sad živim ni nema tih kontejnera za odvajanje otpada. to mi je isto čudno kak u nekim kvartovima ima a u nekim nema.

----------


## pikulica

Na sreću imamo kontejnere ispred zgrade, pa ne moramo daleko nositi. Odvajam papir, tetrapak ambalažu, staklo, plastiku, ostalo ne. Prije sam odvajala samo novinski papir, sad stavljam sve, etikete s robe, račune, vrećice od brašna, šećera...
Ali ne znam gdje bih držala bio otpad, u stanu smo i nemamo balkon :/ 
Vidim da dosta naših susjeda odavja otpad i kontejneri su često puni.

----------


## tinkie winkie

odnedavno "Čistoća" u našem gradu otkupljuje plastičnu i staklenu ambalažu (skoro sve što ne spada u povratnu ambalažu).

kako nemamo nikakav kontejner u blizini, sve te plastike i staklo odvajam u jednu vrećicu i odložim kraj običnog kontejnera, pa ih pokupe oni koji skupljaju boce po kontejnerima.

ove boce s povr, naknadom 0,5 se kod nas u kući jako malo troše, tako da i njih odvajam čim se nakupi jedna vrećica i odlažem kraj kontejnera za "skupljače"

----------


## HRKICA

oduvijek odvajamo otpad,boce s povratnom naknadom vraćamo,a kako više nemamo kontejnere suprug ostali otpad periodično vozi u eko dvorište
jedni smo od onih koji vjeruju da kak se ti odnosiš prema Zemlji da će ti ona tak i vratiti.Nažalost malo nas je,al nas ima

----------


## anchi

Ja imam dio kuhinje koji zovem 'reciklažno dvorište' (i uvijek je u neredu  :Rolling Eyes:  ). Odvajam svaki komadić papira (i račune, etikete s odjeće, komadiće kartonske ambalaže), staklo, plastične boce, stare baterije i tetrapak. Tetrapaka već imam dvije prepune vrećice, ali nikako da odnesem. Pet ambalažu stavim u vrećicu i odložim kod kontejnera za skupljače. Papir i staklo odlažem u kontejner koji se stvarno redoviti prazni  :Klap:  . Nikad nisam naišla na potpuno krcati kontejner. I mene muči ta plastična ambalaža od deterđenata, a žao mi je da ne mogu nigdje odlagati bio otpad...

----------


## Lavinija

Kod nas jednom tjedno odvoze smece (svaka kuca ima svoju kantu), ja pripremila hrpicu papira, mislila sam da ga smecici stave negdje sa strane pa na mjesto za reciklazu.
 Nemamo mi to, kazu oni, uzmu mi hrpicu iz ruku i bace u kamion.
Sad skupljam u kutiju i povremeno bacim u kontejner kad vozim  martu u vrtic.
Staklenke skupljamo za zimnicu, med, domace sokove.. i imamo kompost iza kuce.
Najvise me sikira tetrapak od mlijeka, trosimo cca dva kartona tjedno. Priznam nisam se prvise potrudila da vidim da li u klc i postoji mjesto za tako nesto.

----------


## erik

recikliramo -papir, i najmanji komadić poput računa
                 -staklo
                 -plastiku
                 -baterije
                 -hranu na dva dijela -za kompost i životinje
uf zaboli me što netko misli, ali sigurno večina koja me vidi misli pozitivno.
i uredno gnjavim okolinu da reciklira, i dosta mojih poznanika to i čini!

----------


## Forka

Trudimo se reciklirati sve sto mozemo... Ide nam savim OK! Pa nije to problem...

----------


## Marna

> muce me doduse one minijaturne teglice od hotelskih dzemova - sta s njima?


Sjetih se da u takve (staklene) mini teglice spremam perlice od kojih izrađujem ogrlice.  :Heart:  
Uglavnom su to staklenčice od meda, koji se dobije uz čaj.

----------


## emily

> Najvise me sikira tetrapak od mlijeka, trosimo cca dva kartona tjedno. Priznam nisam se prvise potrudila da vidim da li u klc i postoji mjesto za tako nesto.


tetrapake od mlijeka, sokova isl. mozes odlagati u kontejner za papir.
po zagrebu sam cak vidjela na plavim kontejnerima posebno jos nacrtano da se mogu i tetrapaci stavljati ("spresani" naravno)

ja to uredno radim

----------


## leonisa

> Najvise me sikira tetrapak od mlijeka, trosimo cca dva kartona tjedno. Priznam nisam se prvise potrudila da vidim da li u klc i postoji mjesto za tako nesto.
> 			
> 		
> 
> tetrapake od mlijeka, sokova isl. mozes odlagati u kontejner za papir.
> po zagrebu sam cak vidjela na plavim kontejnerima posebno jos nacrtano da se mogu i tetrapaci stavljati ("spresani" naravno)
> 
> ja to uredno radim


e da sam prije procitala ovo  :Rolling Eyes:  
u nasem kvartu ima 1 kontejner za tetrapak.
i bas sam na voxpopuli pitala zasto je samo 1, da mi se ne isplati zbog jednog tetrapaka hodat pola kvarta, a da se do 10 kom usmrdi....kad evo par dana nakon osvane mi pod prozorom kontejner za staklo i papir sa naljepnicom za tetrapak! :D i sto me jos vise obradovalo, obavijest stanarima o postavljanju istog i molba da se koriste :D 

sad ono sto me muci svo vrijeme, sta je s onom plastikom na tetrapaku?
do sad sam koristila mlijeko koja ju nema....(sokove i onako rijetko koristim), ali smo presli na drugo mlijeko.
i kamo sa plastcnim bocama. isto ih ne koristm tako cesto (jedna tjedno) pa mi se ne splati skupljati ih i nosit u markete, a od kad su uveli otkup makli su kontejnere.

----------


## yaya

> sad ono sto me muci svo vrijeme, sta je s onom plastikom na tetrapaku?
> do sad sam koristila mlijeko koja ju nema....(sokove i onako rijetko koristim), ali smo presli na drugo mlijeko.
> i kamo sa plastcnim bocama. isto ih ne koristm tako cesto (jedna tjedno) pa mi se ne splati skupljati ih i nosit u markete, a od kad su uveli otkup makli su kontejnere.


Kad sam zvala Unija papir rekli su da se može ali nije nužno maknuti tu plastiku s tetrapaka jer imaju postrojenje/ stroj gdje se to odvaja. 
Za plastiku, maknuli su brdo tih kontejnera jer su ih razvaljivali na žalost. Ja subotom iznosim ispred zgrade plastične boce i uvijek ih netko tko skuplja pokupi.

----------


## leonisa

zahvaljujem  :Kiss:

----------


## ivarica

mi maknemo plastiku, ali mi je draze kupiti vindijin bez plastike nego dukatov s plastikom koju moram bacat u smece

----------


## leonisa

nasla sam opet vindijin bez plastke  :Smile:  

nego, da li u kontejner za papir mogu ici i maramce, salvete, kartonske kutije od palente, sol, griza, pizze?

i bas sam gledala, u starom kvartu jos uvijek ni na jednom kontejneru za papir nema naljepnice da je i za tetrapak, dok su ovdje osvanule na svim :D

----------


## MamaRibice

> i bas sam gledala, u starom kvartu jos uvijek ni na jednom kontejneru za papir nema naljepnice da je i za tetrapak, dok su ovdje osvanule na svim :D


Bez obzira ima li naljepnicu ili ne, u svaki kontejner za papir moze se bacati tetrapak.

----------


## emily

> nego, da li u kontejner za papir mogu ici i maramce, salvete, kartonske kutije od palente, sol, griza, pizze?


ja svu kartonsku ambalazu (kutije od hrane, kutije od cipela isl.) odnosim u plavi kontejner, skupa sa papirom





> leonisa (napisa): 
> i bas sam gledala, u starom kvartu jos uvijek ni na jednom kontejneru za papir nema naljepnice da je i za tetrapak, dok su ovdje osvanule na svim  
> 
> Bez obzira ima li naljepnicu ili ne, u svaki kontejner za papir moze se bacati tetrapak.


tocno

----------


## leonisa

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i bas sam gledala, u starom kvartu jos uvijek ni na jednom kontejneru za papir nema naljepnice da je i za tetrapak, dok su ovdje osvanule na svim :D
> 
> 
> Bez obzira ima li naljepnicu ili ne, u svaki kontejner za papir moze se bacati tetrapak.


da, znam, ali nisam do nedavno, a vjerujem da veliki broj gradjana to ne zna.
naime da u njega baca samo stare novine.

----------


## ambrosia

a kako sada stojite s reciklažom?

----------


## Sumskovoce

Recikliramo plastične i staklene boce (nosimo u poseban kontejner) i tekstilni otpad, od nedavno ima i kontejner za to pored naše zgrade.
Recikliramo papir + papir iz ureda. U kupovinu uvijek nosim svoje platnene vrećice, ako se i koja plastična skupi, ta se višekratno iskoristi ili postane vrećica za smeće.
Kućni otpad ne recikliram, ne odvajam ništa - trebala bi mi dobra kanta (ona sa više pretinaca).
Baterije uvijek nosim u posebne spremnike za rabljene baterije (čak skupim i tuđe, ako skužim da netko želi bacit u običnu kantu).
Lijekove vratim u apoteku, gdje imaju posebne kante stare lijekove. 

Ugl - ništa pretjerano, ali se trudim dat doprinos.
Malo mi je tužno što su obojica sinova u jednokratnim pelenama  :Sad:

----------


## Peterlin

> a kako sada stojite s reciklažom?


Ma to je način života...

Mi papir bacamo u kontejner za papir, boce uredno skupljamo i nosimo na otkup (i djeca si od tih novaca štede za svoje potrebe), na gruntu imam kompostište ali to je samo za tamo - nespretno mi je čuvati materijal za kompost tjednima prije nego iz Zagreba odem u Prigorje - nema šanse, ali zato tamo trule jabuke i drugo uredno odlažemo i recikliramo.

Redovito recikliramo odjeću (moj mlađi dosta toga nosi od brata iako mu sve ne odgovara) pa šaljemo dalje, ali i dobijemo (od kolegice s posla koja ima malo starije sinove nedavno sam donijela veliku vreću robe koju su prerasli). Često to prepravljam jer mojima je sve preširoko u struku pa mi je šivaća mašina jako bitna stavka. Isto vrijedi i za potrgane ciferšluse na hlačama (to još nije tak skupo u servisu) i jaknama (to se ne isplati popravljati u servisu ako čovjek ne zna sam i nema živaca za to). Repromaterijal za te popravke je redovito s Hrelića jer ni ne znam gdje ga ima u Zg osim u skupoj Fontani i Nami. Prije sam znala i parati pa ponovno štrikati/heklati, ali sam se ulijenila. Takvu vunu treba prati - ne da mi se. Ako je odjevni predmet nosiv, radije ga dam dalje nego da ga param.

Recikliramo i namještaj kad imamo priliku (tak mi je vikendica namještena) i stalno si mislim da ću jednog dana raditi i neki shabby chic s tim, ali nemam vremena ni volje. Recikliranje se sastoji u jednostavnim prepravkama na mjeru (npr. otpiliti previsoki ormar da bi mogao stati u spremište). 

To je uglavnom sve. Da bi čovjek više reciklirao, mora imati uvjete. Kod nas nema odvojenih kontejnera za biološki otpad, pa sve ide u istu vreću. Neki dan mi je krepao ekspres lonac (radio je 12 godina kod mene i prije toga 15 kod svekrve - dostojno je zaslužio da se s njim oprostimo). Rapao mu se perni mehanizam poklopca i lijepo smo ga objesili na kontejner izvana da ga odnesu lokalni sakupljači metala. 

Morala sam malo pomalo muža odlijepiti od navike da sve spremamo da bi se kad tad recikliralo, jer mi se navuklo toliko furde u kuću (zapravo više u podrum) da mi je bilo zlo, pa sam umjesto stavljanja u funkciju poklonila puno toga (npr. ispravan stroj za pletenje) jer sam shvatila da vrijeme ide, a ja se ne bavim time. 

Treba naći pravu mjeru između recikliranja i bacanja u smeće.

----------


## Adrijana

U Čakovcu već dugo razrstavamo otpad. Imamo kantu pred kućom za "ostali" otpad, kantu smeđu za bio otpad, vreće za papir, staklo, plastiku itd...Ako ne odvojiš, platiš kaznu.
Na kuhinjskom balkonu imam reciklažni centar  :Grin: . Sve odma odvajamo da lakše potrpamo u kante i vreće. Smeće nam voze svaka dva tjedna i jedino mi je to koma jer to smeće dok su temperature veće nema baš lijep miris.
Odvajati mi nije teško, dapače...
Odjeću svu dajem dalje, stari namještaj također.

----------


## ambrosia

čula sam jednu zgodnu ideju na tv-u - svatko da nešto čega se želi riješiti - pa se rade aukcije s lažnim novcem  i tako se isto može reciklirati...

----------


## ambrosia

> U Čakovcu već dugo razrstavamo otpad. Imamo kantu pred kućom za "ostali" otpad, kantu smeđu za bio otpad, vreće za papir, staklo, plastiku itd...Ako ne odvojiš, platiš kaznu.
> Na kuhinjskom balkonu imam reciklažni centar . Sve odma odvajamo da lakše potrpamo u kante i vreće. Smeće nam voze svaka dva tjedna i jedino mi je to koma jer to smeće dok su temperature veće nema baš lijep miris.
> Odvajati mi nije teško, dapače...
> Odjeću svu dajem dalje, stari namještaj također.


Bravo za Čakovec!

----------


## ambrosia

Ja sam ovo ljeto vidjela u jednom malom mjestu na Korčuli lijepo postavljene kontejnere za papir, staklo, plastiku...nekakva varijanta s EU fondom (nekim)...i mislim si ja - zašto oni mogu - a Zaprešić ili Zagreb ne može?! 
U Zaprešiću nema čak ni reciklažnog dvorišta - a kad sam htjela pokazati djetetu plave, zelene i žute kontejnere - NEMA! 
Mi recikliramo papir - nosimo u jedan veliki kontejner kad se nakupi pun gepek papira! Staklo i plastiku recikliramo preko dućana i daljnjih mogućnosti nema...
Kako da naučim dijete reciklaži - kad nam ne daju mogućnosti za to

----------


## Lucas

> Ja imam dio kuhinje koji zovem 'reciklažno dvorište' (i uvijek je u neredu  ). Odvajam svaki komadić papira (i račune, etikete s odjeće, komadiće kartonske ambalaže), staklo, plastične boce, stare baterije i tetrapak. Tetrapaka već imam dvije prepune vrećice, ali nikako da odnesem. Pet ambalažu stavim u vrećicu i odložim kod kontejnera za skupljače. Papir i staklo odlažem u kontejner koji se stvarno redoviti prazni  . Nikad nisam naišla na potpuno krcati kontejner. *I mene muči ta plastična ambalaža od deterđenata*, a žao mi je da ne mogu nigdje odlagati bio otpad...


ja to stavim u posebnu vrećicu i kad nosim pl. boce ne otkup u konzum, tamo im ostavim i ove,bez naknade.... jednom sam ih pitala šta da radim sa flašaa od ulja,omekšivaća i sl. pa su rekli da slobodno donesem i otavim (odvojeno od ovih za otkup)
ja dosta recikliram,iako nemamo kante za to, pa papir vozim 10ak km. dalje u kontenjer kad se nakupi, plastiku jednom mjesečno, bio otpad kokama, zečevima,purama i na gnoj.
staru robu par puta godišnje kad idem u zg odvezem beskućnicima ili sad u 12 mj. znaju medveščakovci imati humanitarne akcije pa otfuram onu malo bolju robu tam.
dosta toga iskoristivog nosim u vrtić - kart. role od wc papira i pap. ubrusa, kutije (iako se od njih teško rastajem jer sve čuvam u njima a i špajza mi je organizirana s kutijama po policama), kutije od štapića za uši,male flašice od npr hrena,meda i sl.,kataloge s igračkama, duple slikovnice, papir za zamatanje, rasparene kuglice,.....

----------


## josipal

moja je kuca jedno veliko reciklazno dvoriste: sve al sve odvajamo pa se cesto zapunimo svime i svacime
za neke mi jedno stvari zao: nemamo bio otpad (a sumnjam da bi susjedi voljeli kompostanu pod prozorom....)

----------


## josipal

lijekovi: nase DVIJE ljekarne u kvartu nemaju kontejnere za stare lijekove (nije da ih imam puno al uvijek se nesto nadje), a nisu bas ni zainteresirane za nabavku
iako mislim da su po zakonu duzne ili???

----------


## Sumskovoce

Jesu, dužni su po zakonu. Ako post vidi MarijanaP možda nam ona da točan info.

----------


## Traveller

ja pokusavam reciklirati, ali mom gosponu to "tesko" pada...do sada sam ga uspijela "preodgojiti"da odvaja papir i plastiku, ali i dalje povremeno vadim nepripadajuci otpad iz klasicnog smeca   :Razz: 
nego ja se trudim, nosim plastiku u udaljeni kontejner za plastiku i tamo me redovito doceka mjesoviti otpad!!! a kako pola kvarta "preodgojiti" i objasniti za sto sluzi odredeni kontejner?

----------


## mishekica

Mi smo reciklirali još dok smo morali pješačiti u drugi kvart do kontejnera, tako da nam je sad prava milina kad iste imamo pred zgradom.  :Smile: 

Odvajamo papir (+ karton + tetrapak), staklo, plastiku, biotopad, baterije. Žao mi je što nemamo spremnik za metal (to mi nikako nije jasno - metali se fakat najlakše recikliraju), a reciklažno dvorište nam se zamjerilo jednom davno pa tamo više ne idemo. I nedostaje nešto za elektronski otpad, ali toga, ajde, nemamo baš često. Znam da se može nazvati neki broj da ljudi sami dođu po to, ali moraš imati veću količinu...

Svaki papirić iskoristimo s obje strane pa ga tek onda bacimo... Staru odjeću prosljeđujem nekome kome treba ili pak koristim za izradu jastučnica i nekakvih ukrasnih jastučića i sl. stvari (i to još šivam ručno jer s mašinom ne znam... a i nemam je, istini za volju  :Smile: ). Stare cipele i neke druge stvari koje nemamo kome dati ostavimo pokraj kontejnera pa si uzme onaj kome treba. Hrpu ambalaže "dekupažiram" i pretvorim u nešto lijepo i korisno. Naravno, trudim se ne pretjerivati s količinom stvari koja čeka "na obradu".  :Smile: 

Slažem se s Traveller - vrlo često nađemo nepripadajuće stvari u kontejnerima i onda poludimo... Svi kontejneri su jedan pokraj drugog. Zar je tako teško otvoriti pravi?? Ili netko fakat misli da papir ide u biootpad?  :Shock: 

Jedino što nikako nisam razriješila - kamo bacati papirnate rupčiće? Neki to karakteriziraju kao bio, a neki kao papir. Meni je zasad u kućnom smeću, ali bih voljela to kategorizirati.  :Smile:

----------


## duma

Radim u eko školi.. :Smile:  I žao mi je što vidim jako puno ljudi oko mene koji ne rade u "eko poduzećima"  :Wink:  i boli ih briga za sve! Kuda ide ovaj svijet-nekad se zapitam??
Hvala koryanshei na super,super idejama sa plastičnim vrečicama (upravo radim projekt na temu istih  :Smile:  )

----------


## Adrijana

[QUOTE

Jedino što nikako nisam razriješila - kamo bacati papirnate rupčiće? Neki to karakteriziraju kao bio, a neki kao papir. Meni je zasad u kućnom smeću, ali bih voljela to kategorizirati.  :Smile: [/QUOTE]

Papirnati ručnici i rupčići su obično smeće, ne u bio otpad, i ne smiju u papir.

----------


## mishekica

> Papirnati ručnici i rupčići su obično smeće, ne u bio otpad, i ne smiju u papir.


Vidiš, tako sam i ja mislila pa su me zbunili. Na poslu su nam postavili koševe za "recikliranje" i prisiljeni smo "sve odvajati", a realno proizvodimo najviše rupčića raznih vrsta. I kamo onda s tim? Mislim, očito u obično smeće, ali te su nam koševe maknuli.  :Mad:

----------


## ambrosia

Gledam neki dan u jednom veeeeeelikom shoping centru - imaju lijepo koševe za plastiku - staklo - papir i onda dođe teta čistačica i iz svih koševa baci sve zajedno u JEDNU veliku vreću  :Confused:

----------


## Adrijana

> Vidiš, tako sam i ja mislila pa su me zbunili. Na poslu su nam postavili koševe za "recikliranje" i prisiljeni smo "sve odvajati", a realno proizvodimo najviše rupčića raznih vrsta. I kamo onda s tim? Mislim, očito u obično smeće, ali te su nam koševe maknuli.


Ako imate koš za "ostali otpad" onda tamo.
Nama su dali letke na kojima lijepo piše šta smijemo u koju kantu bacati. Budem probala naći na netu.

----------


## mishekica

> Ako imate koš za "ostali otpad" onda tamo.
> Nama su dali letke na kojima lijepo piše šta smijemo u koju kantu bacati. Budem probala naći na netu.


Pa nemamo. To i pokušavam reći.  :Grin:

----------


## Sumskovoce

I ja sam jednom posvjedočila kako dolazi kamion komunalnog poduzeća i razvrstani otpad istresa u kamion zajedno sa ostalim, neodvojenim otpadom. Naglo mi je pala motivacija za svrstavanje smeća  :Sad:

----------


## Iris

a ja sam jednom davno natjerala tatu da ne bude bezobrazan i postane eko savjestan i otfura "ostatke građ.radova" na Jakuševac,jer kao nije mu valjda problem potegnuti malo dalje,a ne na divlje odlagalište (udaljeno cca 5 min.od nas).jer kao zbog takvih kao on,odlagališta i nastanu...bio je tamo 2 sata,radi nekih komplikacija s vaganjem i još su mu naplatili 500 tinjak kuna za to ,ne moram ni reći kako se dan-danas s "radošću" prisjeća tih trenutaka  :Laughing:  ali bilo mi je malo bed tad...
ali recikliram ja sve što mogu,a i dalje i "prosvjetljujem" članove svoje obitelji,mm-a srećom ne treba,on se takav rodio  :Grin:

----------


## Teica

> moja je kuca jedno veliko reciklazno dvoriste: sve al sve odvajamo pa se cesto zapunimo svime i svacime


Ovako i mi  :Smile:  !

----------


## mishekica

I dalje sve recikliramo, kako sam već navela, no muče me neke sumnje ima li sve to ikakve koristi...

Naime, još u osnovnoj školi prof. biologije i kemije nam je rekla kako se papir uopće ne isplati reciklirati jer se potroši (i onečisti) puno više vode + električne energije. Rekla je da se eventualno isplati raditi karton od starog papira, ali ne i _papir_. Je li se u međuvremenu što promijenilo i je li ona uopće bila u pravu, ne znam... Zna li netko od vas?

Druga stvar - plastika. Da bi se (uspješno) reciklirala, potrebno je odvojiti pojedine vrste. Dakle, svaki komadić plastike koji bacite, netko bi trebao pregledati i sortirati. Različite vrste plastike međusobno se ne podnose (uglavnom), a neke se i ne mogu reciklirati... Uglavnom, plastika je problem. Možda bi najefikasnije bilo spaljivati je (naravno, u adekvatno opremljenim spalionicama) za dobivanje toplinske energije. 
Ima li netko od vas možda informaciju kako se kod nas na otpadu sortira plastika, odn. radi li to itko uopće? Napominjem da je to izrazito dugotrajan, naporan i, prije svega, skup postupak. To me žalosti.

----------


## Peterlin

> I dalje sve recikliramo, kako sam već navela, no muče me neke sumnje ima li sve to ikakve koristi...
> 
> Naime, još u osnovnoj školi prof. biologije i kemije nam je rekla kako se papir uopće ne isplati reciklirati jer se potroši (i onečisti) puno više vode + električne energije. Rekla je da se eventualno isplati raditi karton od starog papira, ali ne i _papir_. Je li se u međuvremenu što promijenilo i je li ona uopće bila u pravu, ne znam... Zna li netko od vas?
> 
> Druga stvar - plastika. Da bi se (uspješno) reciklirala, potrebno je odvojiti pojedine vrste. Dakle, svaki komadić plastike koji bacite, netko bi trebao pregledati i sortirati. Različite vrste plastike međusobno se ne podnose (uglavnom), a neke se i ne mogu reciklirati... Uglavnom, plastika je problem. Možda bi najefikasnije bilo spaljivati je (naravno, u adekvatno opremljenim spalionicama) za dobivanje toplinske energije. 
> Ima li netko od vas možda informaciju kako se kod nas na otpadu sortira plastika, odn. radi li to itko uopće? Napominjem da je to izrazito dugotrajan, naporan i, prije svega, skup postupak. To me žalosti.


Ne možeš na ovo jednoznačno odgovoriti...

Nije bitno samo odvajanje, baš kao što si i rekla. Bitno je ima li u nekoj razumnoj blizini mogućnosti prerade tog odvojenog otpada. Razumna blizina = ono što ne generira dodatne troškove skladištenja i transporta. U Zagrebu se spalionica još nije napravila, prerađuje se metal (Cios otkupljuje, koliko ja znam); papir (otkupljuju Pan i Belišće), staklo (prerađuje Straža) i za drugo ne znam. Zapravo da, pet ambalaža se isto prerađuje.

Mi smo u bivšoj firmi isto imali odvajanje štajaznam zauljenih krpa i drugih stvari (govorim o vremenu prije desetak godina i više) a onda je sve to zajedno išlo na Jakuševac. Kako je sada - nemam pojma. Nadam se da je bolje, a bojim se da je samo još gore.

----------

